# February "To Do" Lists



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Last month was one of my most productive. I got 6 of the 9 things I had on my list finished. From all the updating posts, I can tell I wasn't the only one who had a good month. 

February is here! I count this as the last winter month. I can't believe that spring is right around the corner already. Here's my new list:

1. Prepare for goat kidding in March

2. Clean and organize basement stairwell

3. Finish decluttering office

4. Finish removing wallpaper in upstairs hall. (I'd like to paint this month as well, but one step at a time.)

5. Take kitten to get fixed and declawed

I'll add to this once I get these things finished. I want to try focusing on a few things rather than throwing everything at myself :teehee:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Here's mine:

1. prune orchard and the wild apples in our woods

2. tame my fabric stash (had a light-bulb moment this weekend when I realized my eldest son's empty dresser--he moved out 2.5 yrs ago--will fit in my walk-in closet and be perfect for storing fabric)

3. plan out what's going where in my garden this year (seeds are ordered, just need to get a solid layout down on paper)


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I am still working on Dec. list So some of it is now Feb's list. Here goes.

Finish building bed room in basement. Everything is done except carpeting the stairs. YAH!

Build the new green house. That starts next week.

Finish painting my bathroom. I only have a 5x4 section left.

Take down all the shelfs from the fabric store. (All fabric sold) YAH!

clean bed room carpet.

trim apple trees.

Well, we will see what happens. Good luck everyone. Vickie


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I'm back....hope to update this month...did not do that last month. BUT, I did get several things done. I still need to:

- Clean off the kitchen porch
- prune the roses and apple trees
- keep the laundry FOLDED

Adding these:
- put lights in the chicken house
- clean laundry room shelves
- continue to work on sewing pile
- lose 2 more pounds


Will add others as I complete these


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok i am going to join you this month so here is my list
1-get 5 bookshelves and start organizing books on them in family room
2-get 2 bookshelves for cookbooks for in my kitchen
3-finish up part of my sewing pile
4-work on enclosing garage door and making it a wall so i have a better area for storage


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

January I cleaned and purged my master bedroom and mb closet (about 400 sq ft) Took out about 15 trash bags of (a) trash (b) good will (c) shredded documents (d) things to be sold on Ebay!!

February plan

1) Master bath (all drawers are purged, all it needs is organized and cleaned)

2) Office area in loft. This is a train wreck.

3) Coat closet and game closet in foyer

4) Blanket closet in back hall way

5) Laundry room.

My goal is to throw away, give away or sell 90% of the clutter. I do not want to buy shelves, tubs, or any other 'storage' type unit. I want it gone. If I drop dead tomorrow, I do not want to saddle my children with the chore of going through mountains of my junk.......I want it 'simple'.

Laura


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd like to join you all this month too. I have a huge list I need to get done.
1. Get seeds started in house. I have planted a few already, cabbage, brocolli, and lettuce. 
2. Weather permitting, I will clean on the garage some more.
3. Work on a website.
4. Just finished cleaning kitchen and pantry and decluttering that room. It was at the top of my Feb. list!!
5. Organize and clean the Utility Room AGAIN!!! Hardest room in the house. It is the laundry, tool, mud, untilty room!!!!
6. Put plates back on the diswasher top and bottom. Have been off for 2 weeks, since we fixed the dishwasher:shrug:.
7. Clean off the Porch and stack more wood on it. AGAIN!!
8. Prune fruit trees and grapevines.
9. Clean closet in master bedroom and DITCH SOME STUFF!!!!
10. Work on some more sewing and weaving and finish some unfinished projects in the sewing room!!!
That should do it for now..........let's see if I can keep up:shocked:.
Marilyn


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

A small update on my list: I have decluttered and cleaned the basement stairwell. I feel much better about it now. It took less than an hour 

I've also spring cleaned my bedroom (which wasn't on my list at all) and cleaned my very slow bathroom drain with vinegar and baking soda. It runs very well again. I'm also almost completely caught up on the laundry (aka: Mount Washmore.)


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok here is my January list and I didnt do to bad...

1. take down all Christmas decorations, and organize them into their correct boxes. *DONE*
2. Clean the house throughly for apprasial walkthrough*DONE*
3. repot tall plants*I cut them off and the tops are in water to root*
4. steam clean back room and wax floor*DONE but I have a sick dog in the back room so it needs redone after she gets better*
5. WORK ON SOCKS!!
6. clean up outside flower beds*HAHAHA cant find outside under the snow*
7. organize fabric stash

So for Feb. I still have

1. organize fabric stash

2. Work on SOCKS

3. I really need to finish some crate quilts I started. I have to cut out and start about 30 more of them.

4. Need to get all tax stuff together, still dont have W2 from military retirement, and do taxes

5. Get all the rest of the paperwrok together and finish the loan on the house.

6. Get 2 more estimates for the garage, got the first one.....wheeee way to high!!!

7. Oh and DIG OUT!!!!!! I am losing this battle...
Alice in Very Snowy Virginia


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I have gotten all the inside jobs done on the list. But all this snow has stopped us in our tracks for the greenhouse building and tree trimming. I will just have to make a new inside list for the rest of the month. Vickie


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Honestly, if it does not warm up I may never function again! I am usually hot natured but this year I am so cold and it just won't warm up. Besides that we are still remodeling this kitchen plus a few other things that need to be done but most of which need warm weather because they are on the outside of the house. I just can't seem to get motivated.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Fae, I know exactly how you feel. I get terribly cold too. Thankfully my husband is one of those people that generate an incredible amount of body heat. He's getting tired of me slipping my feet under him in bed LOL!

Vickie, since you're stuck inside from the snow (me too) you might consider starting your spring cleaning early. I've almost completely spring cleaned my kitchen, my bedroom is done, bathrooms are next. I should have added the spring cleaning to my list.

We have another weekend coming up. That's the most productive time for many of us. What are you planning to do this weekend? I'm dropping the kids off with Grandma Friday night so we can have a night out and a night off. Yay! The rest of the weekend I'm going to spring clean/declutter my office and get the papers ready to take to the tax guy.

There's 3 weekends left in this month, plenty of time to get lots done. Remember that it'll be gardening time soon and we'll be really glad to have all the indoor work done up.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey, I love this thread!!!! Helps me keep focused.
I have gotten several seeds started, fixing to plant peppers today.
Ordered a couple of books to start on my website ( I am terribly computer illiterate, so have to start from square 1)
Got my utility room/cabinets all cleaned and organized again!!
Pulled my triloom shawl off the loom, am half-way done with my dishtowels on the riggid heddle, and just have to add the buttonholes to my aprons. So that part is definately marching along. 
Now if the weather would just get a little warmer (without rain), I would tackle the porch and garage................
Marilyn


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Well, we started pruning the wild apples & crab apples last weekend. Lots more to do out there.

I did get to my fabric stash, and it's just about organized. Of course while I was sorting through it I found some fabrics I just had to use for this little project and that little thing. . . maybe why more pruning hasn't been done yet :bash:


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Im taking this month off.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Got the orchard pruned today :banana02: Granted, my 'real' orchard is only 12 trees and there are dozens and dozens of wild ones in the north fenceline and back in the woods, but the 'real' orchard is the one I plan to can from. The others are more deer and turkey feed than people food right now, maybe someday I will be able to utilize them for cider, etc.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

1-get 5 bookshelves and start organizing books on them in family room bought and putting together sunday
2-get 2 bookshelves for cookbooks for in my kitchen
3-finish up part of my sewing pile 2 items completed several more to go 
4-work on enclosing garage door and making it a wall so i have a better area for storage calling for qoutes on this


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

luv2farm said:


> Well, I'm back....hope to update this month...did not do that last month. BUT, I did get several things done. I still need to:
> 
> - Clean off the kitchen porch
> - prune the roses and apple trees
> ...



I'm here and still working!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

1-get 5 bookshelves and start organizing books on them in family room bought and put 2 together and got rid of 9 boxes of movies onto 1 and 3 boxes of books on the other these are boxes from when we moved in 6 yrs ago  ugh
2-get 2 bookshelves for cookbooks for in my kitchen
3-finish up part of my sewing pile 3 items completed several more to go 
4-work on enclosing garage door and making it a wall so i have a better area for storage calling for qoutes on this


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

WOOOHOOO!!!:bouncy: I got the porch mostly cleaned off, and more wood piled on it. Got more seeds planted...........Just finished cleaning out the master bedroom closet ( where does all that STUFF come from), and who says if you pick out a shirt you don't want to wear that you just throw it down on the floor with all the rest?). Anyway, glad that is done. Got my books to start reading on creating a website today...............maybe I will get that done this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:help:!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Well, I think it is time for a break now. I have to go make a loaf of bread for supper.
Marilyn


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, one more week left in the month, and I think I am really doing good!! I got the fruit trees pruned, and the grape vines on their new trellis. I finished my next set of woven dishtowels and rags, and have them off the loom and tied up. The only other thing that I haven't gotten to yet is the garage........and it is still cold outside, so that will have to wait. I will put it on next month's list again. How is everyone else doing??


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

luv2farm said:


> Well, I'm back....hope to update this month...did not do that last month. BUT, I did get several things done. I still need to:
> 
> - Clean off the kitchen porch *DONE*
> - prune the roses and apple trees
> ...


Still working on it!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

1-get 5 bookshelves and start organizing books on them in family room bought and put 4 together and got rid of 9 boxes of movies onto 1 and 8 boxes of books on the other these are boxes from when we moved in 6 yrs ago  ugh
2-get 2 bookshelves for cookbooks for in my kitchen
3-finish up part of my sewing pile 5 items completed several more to go 
4-work on enclosing garage door and making it a wall so i have a better area for storage calling for qoutes on this 

also started school and have worked on a book section that i am helping put together i just need a few more hours in a day to get everything done


----------

